# Reading list



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2007)

If I want to get into Intel at a later date, can somebody recommend a few books about the "business" of intel? Or even possibly some links.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 3, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> If I want to get into Intel at a later date, can somebody recommend a few books about the "business" of intel? Or even possibly some links.



When he gets back from summer camp, ask Max.  I have it on good authority (meaning I just made it up) that he will be heading down the intel trail after he gets commissioned.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2007)

Really? He told me he was going QM.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2007)

Signal


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2007)

Signal?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 3, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> If I want to get into Intel at a later date, can somebody recommend a few books about the "business" of intel? Or even possibly some links.


 
Any preference to the type of intel, or basically just an intel 101 book?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2007)

Pretty much just a 101. 

I've found some interesting PDFs over at the CIA site.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> Signal?



Sorry, I was hijacking your thread with my comment about Max Power's future branch. He wants to be Infantry and we keep kidding him about anything but Infantry as his future.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh right. Sorry, thought you were maybe referring to some mystical journal or something. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, there is signals intelligence...

What side of intel- military or civilian?  Which "flavor," IMINT, SIGINT, HUMINT, MASINT, etc., are you most interested in?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are a bunch of choices, ranging from intel/analysis, tact. intel, HUMINT, SIGINT, GEOINT, CT, CI, etc etc. Google the ones that don't have links and decide for yourself what you want to use. Obviously a good majority use US examples, and I don't know if that will help you in what you're looking for.

Ghost Wars: The Secret History of the CIA, Afghanistan, and Bin Laden, from the Soviet Invasion to September 10, 2001 

Psychology of Intelligence Analysis- https://www.cia.gov/csi/books/19104/art3.html 

Reshaping National Intelligence for an Age of Information 

Surprise Attacks : Victim's Perspective The Fog of War-Complete http://www.errolmorris.com/film/fow_transcript.html 

For the President's Eyes Only 

Body of Secrets: Anatomy of the Ultra-Secret National Security Agency 

Intelligence Wars Against All Enemies 

G-2: Intelligence For Patton 

Battling the Elements: Weather & Terrain in the Conduct of War 

Not a Good Day to Die : The Untold Story of Operation Anaconda 

U.S. Intelligence Community, 4th ed 

Silent Warfare: Understanding the World of Intelligence, 3rd ed 

Thirteen Days: A Memoir of the Cuban Missile Crisis The 9/11 Commission Report- http://www.gpoaccess.gov/911/index.html 

Sword and the Shield: The Metrokhin Archive and the Secret History of the KGB 

China Threat: How The Peoples Republic Targets America

Defense Intelligence Journal, Vol.10, No.1 

MI6: Inside the Covert World of Her Majesty's Secret Intelligence Service 

Body of Secrets: Anatomy of the Ultra-Secret National Security Agency 

Secrets of Signals Intelligence During the Cold War and Beyond The Zimmermann Telegram The Most Secret War 

Military Geography for Professionals and the Public 

Geography : Realms, Regions and Concepts, 12th Ed 

CIAs Black Ops: Covert Action Foreign Policy, and Democracy 

Body of Secrets: Anatomy of the Ultra-Secret National Security Agency 

Blind Spot : Secret History of American Counterterrorism 

Bureau: Secret History of the FBI 
Joint Doctrine for Intelligence Support to Operations 

Secret & Sanctioned: Covert Operations & the American Presidency 

Short Course In The Secret War, 4th ed Agents of Innocence


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome, thanks a lot for that, Boon. 

Have read some of those already. :)


----------

